# Nautilus CCF Retrieve Direction Change?



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent mine in to be changed, got it back in 6 weeks. I had a thread about it and a few others said they did not have that problem. Do a search for thread to see what others said


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Support your local shop and they will do it free. It is not a secret.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I know you back the 3 little Allen head screws out and remove the red housing. From there probably flip a ring or a bearing. Can't be that hard. Worst case reassemble and send to Nautilus and pay the $.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

flysalt060 said:


> Support your local shop and they will do it free. It is not a secret.


While I like your sentiments and I tried, that's not happening unfortunately. I tried both fly shops in Indy and a buddies shop in St. Louis and all three told me to send it in.

T Nole, I didn't find your thread. My Google fu is weak

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

BigEasy said:


> While I like your sentiments and I tried, that's not happening unfortunately. I tried both fly shops in Indy and a buddies shop in St. Louis and all three told me to send it in.
> 
> T Nole, I didn't find your thread. My Google fu is weak
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys


Shops can’t convert them. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/nautilus-customer-service.50589/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nautilus has to do the work since it involves changing out the entire drag assembly for one that turns the opposite way. There are a few other things needed as well. I live less 30 minutes from Nautilus so I got to watch as it was done on one of mine.
Your only choice is to send it in and pay to have it changed -or sell the one you have and buy what you want...
If Nautilus does the work you’ll get a first class job.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks Captain, I guess this reel is going to be a bass reel. Not a bad problem to have.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure about the ccfx but the ccfx2 includes the Allen wrench in the box so you can change this yourself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

el9surf said:


> Not sure about the ccfx but the ccfx2 includes the Allen wrench in the box so you can change this yourself.


CCF requires a swap of the guts


----------



## Oswaldo (Oct 28, 2018)

Check this video


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2018)

Oswaldo said:


> Check this video


This is a CCF2. The original CCFs cannot be swapped without sending back to Nautilus


----------

